# Do You Like Going To The Dentist?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Every time twice a year when the appointment draws near, I loathe visiting the dentist. 

What about you? Do you like to visit your dentist?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Just one of those things.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, I enjoy my regular visits to the dentist, he's nice and I cant remember him doing anything more the just looking.
Family genes, strong teeth.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I hate when they use the sharp hook to pick your teeth. It raises the hairs on the back of my head.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Las time I went to the dentist was almost 30 years ago. But I have all my theeth. I full paid for them almost 30 years ago.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

majlis said:


> Las time I went to the dentist was almost 30 years ago. But I have all my theeth. I full paid for them almost 30 years ago.


​


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Whatevah...:devil:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I have no problem going to the dentist - and no problem leaving. The time in between is a different story...


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Dentists are EVIL......EVIL


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Its a job, like any other...But modern people. So daaamn soft...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

What's not to like? My favorite event is when I get injected with a needle that looks like it was previously used by a serial killer.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

I go to sleep in the chair. Even during a root canal. Free nap time!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't love going to the dentist - but I go without too much trauma.

This is because when I was a little child, we had a horrible dentist. He'd have me and my siblings in together, and afterwards my brothers would imitate the little gasps etc that I'd made. The dentist didn't believe in anaesthesia and once when my mother asked for an injection, he just pretended that he'd given her the numbing agent. She believed he was a good dentist, so she stayed with him, but she became scared of dentists & often missed her appointments. 

We moved house when I was eight and I went first to another dentist & then to the school clinic - both places used anaesthetics for fillings. I couldn't believe how nice the school dentist was. After that, I was never scared of dentists. The first fearful chap worked like an inoculation.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

..........................


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

My father-in-law three years ago got new teeth at a stomatolog close to his flat on Vasily Island, Saint Petersburg. Before that he had lived many years without teeth. When we came to visit him during the summer of 2014, he was expressing his big satisfaction with the job. Just for fun/curiosity we went to this stomatolog, because one of my teeth was being sensitive. Well, we entered the building, we saw two men talking, we sat down in the waiting room and then it happened. I was asked to sit in the special dentist's chair, all looked very modern indeed. But instead of the man who we thought to be the dentist his mother appeared! Dressed in the apron of a cleaning lady she ordered me in Russian to open my mouth. She ticked a bit around and came with the verdict: all my teeth had to be pulled out, it was just hopeless. This teeth review was for free and very quick we stood outside, wondering about all those Russian stomatologs (you see the sign everywhere in St Petersburg) that have the sole job of pulling teeth out and letting them be replaced them with artificial ones (for which they get a percentage). Now imagine a typical cleaning lady turning into a member of the Addams family...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> My father-in-law three years ago got new teeth at a stomatolog close to his flat on Vasily Island, Saint Petersburg. Before that he had lived many years without teeth. When we came to visit him during the summer of 2014, he was expressing his big satisfaction with the job. Just for fun/curiosity we went to this stomatolog, because one of my teeth was being sensitive. Well, we entered the building, we saw two men talking, we sat down in the waiting room and then it happened. I was asked to sit in the special dentist's chair, all looked very modern indeed. But instead of the man who we thought to be the dentist his mother appeared! Dressed in the apron of a cleaning lady she ordered me in Russian to open my mouth. She ticked a bit around and came with the verdict: all my teeth had to be pulled out, it was just hopeless. This teeth review was for free and very quick we stood outside, wondering about all those Russian stomatologs (you see the sign everywhere in St Petersburg) that have the sole job of pulling teeth out and letting them be replaced them with artificial ones (for which they get a percentage). Now imagine a typical cleaning lady turning into a member of the Addams family...


  

This reminds me of how once my mother told me that in some parts of Scotland it was customary to give a bride a present of paying for all her teeth to be removed & false teeth fitted to save trouble and expense later. I googled it just now and several articles seem to bear this out, and not just in Scotland. Here's one of the links:

http://bizarrevictoria.livejournal.com/95923.html

I don't have wonderful teeth, but they are as yet all my own. My Scottish in-laws had false teeth and my father-in-law regularly appeared without his teeth.

All I can say is that if I ever have to get false teeth, I shall never allow Taggart to see me without them.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> This reminds me of how once my mother told me that in some parts of Scotland it was customary to give a bride a present of paying for all her teeth to be removed & false teeth fitted to save trouble and expense later. I googled it just now and several articles seem to bear this out, and not just in Scotland.
> 
> I don't have wonderful teeth, but they are as yet all my own. My Scottish in-laws had false teeth and my father-in-law regularly appeared without his teeth.
> 
> All I can say is that if I ever have to get false teeth, I shall never allow Taggart to see me without them.


Oh yes indeed! My maternal Granny had all her teeth removed for her 21st birthday (in 1934). What a lovely surprise for my grandfather!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

It's my fetish, so of course I enjoy it


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

violadude said:


> I hate when they use the sharp hook to pick your teeth. It raises the hairs on the back of my head.


Same. The dentist himself is a pleasant person it's just the dentistry they do that I don't like.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> It's my fetish, so of course I enjoy it


Any more you like to confess?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder if there are any dentists who are members here at TC, chances are there will be.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

No i hate it. I have to be away. They tell me to stop with everything I like. It hurts is expensive.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't mind as long as the dentist takes my insurance.

My brother is a dentist. I wouldn't let him touch me. Sibling rivalry.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Actually I don't mind going as long as the dentist allows me to keep posting on TC with my iPad during the jaw transplant.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It is a necessary evil for me to make regular cleaning visits every four months. All too often there is work required too. My teeth are a disaster area and my kids saw that and I think fear was a powerful motivator for them because they are 22 and 26 and neither has a single filling or cavity. My son has never been to a dentist. My daughter went once several years ago and the dentist was raving about how great her teeth are, that she didn't even have stain down in the little crevices of the tooth. How did they do this? The never took up the habit of eating candy, though they do enjoy chocolate bars. They generally don't snack and brush diligently after every meal, flossing daily.

Come to think of it, my wife never goes to the dentist either and I can't remember her going more than once or twice in the 27 years we have been married. She does like the kids and that is where they learned such good dental hygiene habits. But I suspect that my example gave them impetus to follow mom's example.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2016)

Dr Johnson,
EddieRUKiddingVarese,
Friendlyneighbourhood,
Kjetil Heggelund,
Pugg

Are you all insane? Who can possibly "enjoy" going to the dentist, unless the word "enjoy" has taken on some bizarre and barbaric meaning that would completely transform all those equally insane debates about "enjoying" atonal music.
:devil:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I like my dentist a lot as a person, but can't say I enjoy visiting him, no.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Disappointing. I was hoping for a discussion on the root causes of why folks feel so uncomfortable going to the dentist.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Disappointing. I was hoping for a discussion on the root causes of why folks feel so uncomfortable going to the dentist.


I guess you're drilling too deep


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Disappointing. I was hoping for a discussion on the root causes of why folks feel so uncomfortable going to the dentist.


It is very uncomfortable to sit one and a half hour with your mouth wide open and be told to open the mouth even more.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I appreciate all the cogent insights which have been expressed. I'm supposed to get mine cleaned, and as usual, I'm dragging my feet. I guess that puts me in the "dislike but have to go" category.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Dr Johnson,
> EddieRUKiddingVarese,
> Friendlyneighbourhood,
> Kjetil Heggelund,
> ...


Or perhaps each of them is in love with their dentist or someone else who works at the dentist's office?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I appreciate all the cogent insights which have been expressed. I'm supposed to get mine cleaned, and as usual, I'm dragging my feet. I guess that puts me in the "dislike but have to go" category.


Cleanings, while a nuisance, are the best appointments because they tend to help you keep from needing worse things done with your teeth.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Dr Johnson,
> EddieRUKiddingVarese,
> Friendlyneighbourhood,
> Kjetil Heggelund,
> ...


You mean visiting the dentist, listening to atonal music in the background and hearing the ultrasonic scaler-drill as the dentist cleans the plaque?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Or perhaps each of them is in love with their dentist or someone else who works at the dentist's office?


They give me drugs...............


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> They give me drugs...............


No joke. I once had a dentist give me nitrous and he went away and came back a long time later (maybe 20-30 minutes). It made me silly stupid. It actually was not a good experience.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> Dr Johnson,
> EddieRUKiddingVarese,
> Friendlyneighbourhood,
> Kjetil Heggelund,
> ...


No, pretty rude actually this.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> No, pretty rude actually this.


I agree with my girl pug :kiss:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Florestan said:


> No joke. I once had a dentist give me nitrous and he went away and came back a long time later (maybe 20-30 minutes). It made me silly stupid. It actually was not a good experience.


I had something similar - they gave me gas and air. Trouble was, they were out of gas so I was on neat oxygen. When they realised why I wasn't going under and switched the cylinders, I had to have a double dose and felt giddy all day.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ See good drugs, Like I said.............


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I agree with my girl pug :kiss:


Forget the girl bit


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Forget the girl bit


Yeah, and its Pugg with two g's


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, and its Pugg with two g's


The dentist drugs still working, I think.:lol:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

violadude said:


> I hate when they use the sharp hook to pick your teeth. It raises the hairs on the back of my head.


Yes, and some hygienists seem to be a bit too rough with the explorer. The last hygenist I had seemed like she was no older than me and she was probably bit inexperienced; I had to tell her a couple times that she was being too rough with it. The goal shouldn't be to straight-up draw blood every time.

As to the OP, I go to the dentist twice and a year and for the most part I don't mind it (unless what I described above happens), but my teeth have never been that great and I've needed a number of fillings and I never look forward to that. Especially since there's a spot in the bottom right side of my mouth that will always feel some pain from the drill no matter how much Novocaine I'm given.

That said, I'm lucky to have never had anything more than a filling done: never had a tooth pulled or had oral surgery of any kind. So hope that trend continues for a while at least


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

How timely -- I just went to the dentist yesterday. Though I haven't missed a cleaning in six years, I dislike the dentist. I especially hate it when they talk to you while your mouth is open and seem to expect you to keep up your end of the conversation, and when they try to "push" expensive procedures. Last year this one hygienist was going on and on about how I should have a consultation and surgery to correct my (very mild) TMJ. She had all but scheduled me for an appointment with an oral surgeon before I signaled her to stop cleaning, sat up in my chair, and told her plainly that I did not want an oral surgeon, my TMJ does not cause me pain, and at any rate I can't afford even a consultation as I don't have dental insurance. I'm usually not so outspoken, but she made me angry; I suspect she was taking advantage of the fact that I was "incapacitated" and physically unable to refuse, to sign me up for something I didn't really want.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I just went to the dentist this morning and had six areas of decay fixed. It took nearly 1.5 hours and cost me $990! I have no dental insurance.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I just went to the dentist this morning and had six areas of decay fixed. It took nearly 1.5 hours and cost me $990! I have no dental insurance.


Maybe you could get a loan from the Trump Foundation.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

During our family visit in the Czech Republic we visited the dentist, it took ten minutes, one rotten tooth was pulled out with two big injections to anaesthetise the jaw. We paid cash (not having Czech insurance): 25 Euro. Seeing the American prices I could perhaps set up a TC check-your-teeth travel company (Czech beer for free) :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I feel that if I did not have cavities and whatnot I would enjoy it more than I do. Cleanings and whitenings are not bad, but everything other than that is God awful.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I enjoy having my teeth cleaned, but I do not enjoy how my bill for is padded with needless exams and x-rays. Not to mention the marketing for electric toothbrushes, toothpaste, mouthwash, etc., etc. It's become a tacky, money-grubbing business.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Steep but no better here insurance (medical and dental) in OZ costs about $3000 per year................


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

My dentist doesn't charge me anything because she enjoys it


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> What's not to like? My favorite event is when I get injected with a needle that looks like it was previously used by a serial killer.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Is it safe?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't mind going so long as it's to a real dentist, not a dental monitor who tells me I have a problem without fixing it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> I enjoy having my teeth cleaned, but I do not enjoy how my bill for is padded with needless exams and x-rays. Not to mention the marketing for electric toothbrushes, toothpaste, mouthwash, etc., etc. It's become a tacky, money-grubbing business.


My dentist is the rare one who does cleaning and dental work. No hygienist.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's a tough choice between listening to a Bruckner scherzo and a root canal.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

hpowders said:


> It's a tough choice between listening to a Bruckner scherzo and a root canal.


Why not both? :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Why not both? :lol:


As in "avoidance"?


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

hpowders said:


> As in "avoidance"?


A root canal whilst listening to a Bruckner scherzo?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pugg said:


> The dentist drugs still working, I think.:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> A root canal whilst listening to a Bruckner scherzo?


No way in hell. Although the scherzo to the Ninth Symphony would probably be appropriate.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> The dentist drugs still working, I think.:lol:


That's the extra benefits you get with Top medical cover............


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> That's the extra benefits you get with Top medical cover............


I think over there the victim pays half and the dentist pays half. Sort of Dutch treat as we say in Rotterdam.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: About as much as being told I'm too stupid to even attempt listening to music by Eliot Carter.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> My dentist doesn't charge me anything because she enjoys it


Glad to know she is into oral....errr....cavities.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Glad to know she is into oral....errr....cavities.


Very fine sir, she's a professional! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Very fine sir, she's a professional! :tiphat:


So she really knows how to do it.....the dental care.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


>


And there are a lot more guys like that roaming the landscape and ready to apply multiple injections deep into your mouth.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> I enjoy having my teeth cleaned, but I do not enjoy how my bill for is padded with needless exams and x-rays. Not to mention the marketing for electric toothbrushes, toothpaste, mouthwash, etc., etc. It's become a tacky, money-grubbing business.


As my mom says, dentists don't make much money on the actual cleanings, so they have to "push" all this other stuff -- whether you actually need it or not.


----------

